# Was tun gegen S5 Programmierung ?



## Draco Malfoy (26 November 2015)

Hallo zusammen. 

Bin seit einiger Zeit für einen neuen Auftraggeber tätig. Manche illustre Zustände, die in dieser Firma bezüglich der Softwarepfle und Standardisierung herrschen, lassen mich schier verzweifeln. In einem Teilbereich gibt es gewisse Gurus, die aufgrund ihrer Verdienste und hohen Alters über jeden Zweifel erhaben scheinen, und diese Leute programmieren heute, im Jahre 2015 nach Christus, exact so, wie man es 1983 zur Einführung der ersten S5 Steuerungen noch gemacht hat. Ganz genau so, und keinen Millimeter anders. Das heißt, keine Strukturen, keine UDTs, keine FBs, keine Hochsprachen und durchweg nur AWL. Selbst BLOCKMOVE ist ein Fremdwort. Ich mochte das am Anfang nicht glauben, aber das ist Realität. Mehr noch, alle Kollegen die mit denen zusammen arbeiten, werden angehalten diese Verfahrensweise zu übernehmen. Am Ende steht eine oder mehrere S7416-2XN05 oder sogar 417 H-CPUs die praktisch eine S5 Steuerung nachbilden. 

Das Obige betrifft jetzt nur einen bestimmten Teilbereich. Habe die Tage noch einige Experten aus anderen Teilbereichen angehört, aber dort war das Lieblingstema N1, wie es scheint, das Verteufeln von Multiinstanzen, und Lieblingsthema N2 - Propaganda einer bestimmten äußert unüblichen und seltsamen Visualisierungssoftware, die man nur mit Mühe mit einer Siemens Steuerung überhaupt verheiraten kann.

Was tut man hier ? Gehts mir nur alleine so, oder sind solche  "tradierten", um nicht zu sagen, antiquirten Softwarevorstellungen in  der europäischen Industrie häufiger anzutreffen ?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (26 November 2015)

Ich hab 1 Kunde die so schafft. Ein Papierfabrik in Belgien.

Das ganze Werk ist ein Multiprojekt auf Basis Step7 5.3 und WinCC6.0.

Wir musste uns an der Werkstandart halten und da ist kein weg daran vorbei gegangen. Macht auch sinn um alles gleich zu halten. Step5 still oder welche still auch immer. 

Ich hab auf jeden fall durch den S5 still programmtechnisch viel dazugelernt was ich in S7 still nicht benutzt hätte.

Bram


----------



## Draco Malfoy (26 November 2015)

Het is vreselijk.
Ich habe gehört, die Papierindustrie arbeitet längst mit Mitteln des PCS7 aber scheinbar nicht überall.


----------



## Ralle (26 November 2015)

@Draco

Es ist halt so, dass jeder versucht das, was er am BEsten kann, so lange zu machen, wie es nur geht.
Das man die Mittel von Step7 nicht ausnutzt, finde ich nicht schlimm, es geht ja tatsächlich auch ohne.
Dass man es noch immer so macht, wie zu Step5-Zeiten, ist vielleicht ungewöhnlich und ich finde es auch nicht so toll, aber wenn nun mal ein paar "Alte Hasen" da sind, die das entwickelt haben, den Code im Prinzip im Schlaf beherrschen, dann ist es doch nicht das Schlechteste. Sicherlich kann man mal einen neuen eigenen Standard entwickeln, aber ich sehe es so oft, die Zeit dazu bekommen die Leute einfach nicht. Man sitzt an der Maschine, programmiert, am Liebsten wird man mit auf den LKW verladen um da weiterzumachen, das Geld ist ohnehin immer schon alle, wenn die Schlosser fertig sind. 

Im übrigen sehe ich ja wie es läuft, wenn es irgendwo richtig klemmt. Dann werden die "Alten Hasen" angerufen, auch in der Nacht oder im Urlaub.
Wenn man mich anruft und zu einer Maschine befragt, die ich programmiert habe, dann kann ich im Auto am Steuer schon mal zu 50% weiterhelfen, weil ich viele grundsätzliche Dinge im Kopf habe und wenn mal etwas funktionert, dann ändere ich daran auch nicht mehr herum, ob nun SCL im Moment angesagt ist oder nicht, mir doch wurscht.

Instanz-DB stehe auch ich schon immer sehr kritisch gegenüber. Die können vieles vereinfachen, eine Fehlersuche aber auch zur "Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen" machen. 
Im Moment darf ich TIA-1500 programmieren, schick mit Strukturen, Multiinstanzen, Array, Array von Strukturen usw. Wenn man da sucht, wo eine bestimmte Variable bechrieben wird, kann das arg aufwendig werden. Das blickt "fast" nur der, der das programmiert hat. Und wenn man dann alle paar Monate oder auch Jahre das System wechselt, hat man verloren, absolut.


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2015)

Ich sehe es pragmatisch:
Ob nun eine Anlage komplett im S5-Stil oder mit den neuesten S7-1500-Möglichkeiten programmiert ist, ist mir eigentlich egal.
Ich kann mit TIA genauso extrem unübersichtlichen Code schreiben genauso wie ich in Step5 auch wartungsfreundlichen und klar strukturierten Code schreiben kann.
Nicht die Plattform ist das entscheidende sondern der Programmierer.
Wir haben wir einen Anlagenlieferanten, der es auch so handelt. Die aktuellen Anlagen mit S7 sind genauso programmiert wie die Altanlagen von 1990. Die Hard- und Software ist extrem sauber dokumentiert. Jeder Instandhalter kommt damit zurecht. Somit alles in Butter


----------



## mariob (26 November 2015)

Tja,
"das haben wir schon immer so gemacht". Ich habe da noch schlimmere Sachen gesehen, wie wahrscheinlich viele andere hier auch. Zu meiner jetzigen Situation schreibe ich mal nix, es könnte  aber deutlichst schlechter sein.
Es gibt halt gewachsene Strukturen, die nicht nur aus den Ausführenden der Projekte selbst entstanden sind, sage ich jetzt mal so. Und irgendwann gibt es da wahrscheinlich eine Gewöhnung an die Verhältnisse. Tja und dann werden halt Dinge zementiert, massivst ineffizient für alle Akteure aber es ist halt so. Gefestigt und durchgesetzt wird das ganze durch das eingangs erwähnte Mantra .

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Blockmove (26 November 2015)

mariob schrieb:


> Und irgendwann gibt es da wahrscheinlich eine Gewöhnung an die Verhältnisse. Tja und dann werden halt Dinge zementiert, massivst ineffizient für alle Akteure aber es ist halt so. Gefestigt und durchgesetzt wird das ganze durch das eingangs erwähnte Mantra .



Man kann es aber auch anders sehen:
Wie bereits oben geschrieben haben wir einen Lieferanten bei dem genauso programmiert wird wie vor 25 Jahren. Das Unternehmen ist übrigends auf seinem Gebiet einer der Marktführer und weltweit aktiv.
Jeder Monteur und Inbetriebnehmer kommt mit deren Standard zurecht. Der Service und Support hat es auch leichter. Aufgrund der einfachen Programmierung kommen selbst Instandhalter in Schwellenländern klar damit. Wenn man also einen guten und bewährten Standard hat, warum soll man den über Bord schmeissen, wenn alle inkl. der Kunden damit zufrieden sind ... Und übrigends: Die Anlagen haben x NC-Antriebe, Regler und mehrere hundert E/As.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rostiger Nagel (26 November 2015)

Natürlich kann man einen guten Standard über Jahre pflegen,
aber man muss auch nach vorne sehen und diesen Standard
Weiterendwickeln. 

Ich möchte Schrittketten nicht mehr als Merkerschrittketten ausführen,
nicht mehr die DB11 und DB12 für S5 Timer und Zähler nutzen. 
Ich möchte mit Graph arbeiten, Berechnungen in SCL machen.
Dieter was du beschreibst ist kein Standard sondern eine verkrustete
Struktur, wo sich einfach ein paar Menschen vor der Rente nicht mehr
verbiegen wollen.  

Leider mache ich diese Erfahrung zur Zeit auch und verbringe sehr viel
Zeit damit dieses alte Gemurkse zu pflegen, wo neben der Software auch
auf abgekündigte Hardware gesetzt wurde. Da ist es garnicht so leicht 
Ersatz zu schaffen und es aber doch muss weil bis zu 20.000 Maschinen 
eines Types in der Kundschaft sind.  

Gerade im Zeitalter von TIA ist ein Umdenken von der S5 Welt angesagt.

Wer reitet noch mit einem Pferd zur Arbeit?


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 November 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Het is vreselijk.
> Ich habe gehört, die Papierindustrie arbeitet längst mit Mitteln des PCS7 aber scheinbar nicht überall.



Nur im Neubau..

Sonnst im Retrofitbereich  S7 Classic und jetzt natürlich TIA

Bram


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 November 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man einen guten Standard über Jahre pflegen,
> aber man muss auch nach vorne sehen und diesen Standard
> Weiterendwickeln.
> 
> ...



Natürlich hast du recht..

Für mich war es auf jeden fall gut mal so gesagt "back to Basic" zu gehen.
Hab Viel davon gelernt.

Bram


----------



## erzteufele (27 November 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Man kann es aber auch anders sehen:
> Wie bereits oben geschrieben haben wir einen Lieferanten bei dem genauso programmiert wird wie vor 25 Jahren. Das Unternehmen ist übrigends auf seinem Gebiet einer der Marktführer und weltweit aktiv.
> Jeder Monteur und Inbetriebnehmer kommt mit deren Standard zurecht. Der Service und Support hat es auch leichter. Aufgrund der einfachen Programmierung kommen selbst Instandhalter in Schwellenländern klar damit. Wenn man also einen guten und bewährten Standard hat, warum soll man den über Bord schmeissen, wenn alle inkl. der Kunden damit zufrieden sind ... Und übrigends: Die Anlagen haben x NC-Antriebe, Regler und mehrere hundert E/As.
> 
> ...



voith?


----------



## vollmi (27 November 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man einen guten Standard über Jahre pflegen,
> aber man muss auch nach vorne sehen und diesen Standard
> Weiterendwickeln.



Ich denke das kommt drauf an. Wenn man eine Maschine immer aus den gleichen Standardbausteinen zusammenstückelt und die Bausteine funktionieren und nicht verändert werden müssen, dann sehe ich keinen Grund die Bausteine zu modernisieren.

Bei uns ist es aber z.B. so. Jede Anlage ist individuell, Standardbausteine gibts praktisch keine (ich arbeite dran) und da kriege ich krämpfe wenn Bausteine neu programmiert werden und ich immernoch "AUF DBxxx" drin finde obwohl vollqualifizierte Zugriffe möglich währen. Oder wenn ich zwanzig Netzwerke sehen die absolut dasselbe machen nur an verschiedenen Aggregaten, aber statt Bausteinen macht man lieber suchen ersetzen im Netzwerk um die Merker (ja Merker) für jedes Aggregat umzulegen.




> Wer reitet noch mit einem Pferd zur Arbeit?



Ich. Ab und zu. Aber nicht weil ich Autos für neumodisches Glump halte.

mfG René


----------



## bike (27 November 2015)

Dieter hat es recht gut beschrieben.
Wir entwickeln Programme für die Kunden und nicht für unser Ego.
Ein gutes Programm ist ein Programm, das seine Aufgabe erfüllt.

Und noch so ein Gedanke am Rande.
Ist es wirklich so "toll"mit TIA zu programmieren, wenn auch vieles nicht richtig oder fehlerfrei funktioniert und viel darüber geschimpft wird?
Warum dann das Wissen und die Erfahrungen von S5 wegwerfen?
Klar ist, dass die Technik sich weiterentwickelt und das ist auch gut.
Aber immer auf das alte zu schimpfen ist auch nicht der richtige Weg.  
Und ob OOP in der Automatisierung wirklich sein muss, wird nicht nur von uns bezweifelt.

Mit einem neuen VW schadstoffarm zu fahren, ist doch fast das Selbe wie S5 zu verteufeln und TIA loben, oder? 


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2015)

@bike,
vielleicht ist es bei euch noch nicht angekommen, da ihr einen
unermesslichen Lagerbestand an abgekündigtem Produkten habt. 
Viele Produkte der Fa. Siemens lassen sich nur noch mit TIA 
projektieren, unter anderen die Panels. Das macht oft schon ein
großen Teil der Maschine bzw. Anlage aus. 

Ab 2020, im Maschinenbau kleine Zeit, wirst du auch keine S7-300
bzw 400 mehr bekommen.

Das heißt spätestens gestern sollte man auf 1200/1500er Steuerungen
umgestellt haben und somit auf TIA. 

Im übrigen hasse ich TIA ...


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 November 2015)

Um vielleicht die Situation etwas einzugrenzen: die Firma macht auch keine Serien sondern nur Sondermaschinen, jede ist anders, meinstens kosten die nen richtigen Haufen Geld und das Know-How steckt durchaus auch in der Regelung also in den SPSen. 

Ob die alten Herren das alles genau so effizient und sauber mit ihrem Zeug hinbekommen wie man das mit gepflegten S7 Mitteln schaffen würde, weiß ich im Detail nicht, aber wage ich zu bezweifeln. Um ein Beispiel zu nennen, ein Kollege der aushilfsweise für den Bereich gerarbeitet hat, hat sich mal nen Ast abgebrochen und mit dieser Vorgehensweise einen Baustein creiirt der in AWL etwa 20 Netzwerke zu je 30-50 Zeilen lang war. Da ich ihn so direkt nicht verwenden konnte und die Zeit mir nicht zur Verfügung stand, habe ich stattdessen einen eigenen FB in SCL geschrieben, das waren vielleicht 15-20 Zeilen und 45min Zeit die ich dafür aufgewandt habe. Der Zweck ist in etwa der gleiche.


----------



## PinkPanther32 (27 November 2015)

Ich finde dieses Thema ein ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert.
Zum einen hat man auch mit alten mitteln alles hin bekommen. 
Klar war dieser AWL-Code länger als ein SCL, aber er lief und hat seinen Zweck erfüllt.
Und klar viele Programmierer der "neuen" Generation, verstehen diesen Code bzw. Arbeitsweise nicht mehr bzw. wollen sich nicht einarbeiten ( wo sie vielleicht auch noch was lernen würden).
Auf der anderen Seite sollte man sich auch nicht Neuerungen komplett verschließen, wenn sie Programme verständlicher machen für die Instandhaltung finde ich solche Verbesserungen immer gut.
Aber Programme sollten so gestaltet sein das man gut über Querverweise weiterkommt. 
Ein Programm wo man sich erst mal alles notieren muss, weil eigentlich in nahezu dem gesamten Programm kein Querverweis möglich ist, ist für mich der größte Müll und für eine Instandhaltung nicht wirklich Wartungsfreundlich.
Ich finde da wollte sich dann die Erstellerfirma, unabdingbar machen, ganz nach dem Motto --> ohne uns bekommt ihr die Anlage im Fehlerfall nicht in den Griff.
Aber ich glaube da hat eh jeder seine eigene Meinung zu.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 November 2015)

@Ralle: Ich verstehe Deine Haltung noch nicht ganz. D.h. Du meinst, ein S5 Stil ist schon ganz ok so, damit kann man schließlich auch irgendwie eine Anlagenfunktionalität herstellen, und wenn man dazu keine Siemens Panels mehr bekommt, dann nehmen wir halt nen anderen Hersteller ? So meinst Du dat ?

Wegen Instanz-DBs - wieso sollten sie eine Fehlersuche erschweren, solange ich nicht auf die IDBs von extern UND intern gleichzeitig zugreife.



> Klar war dieser AWL-Code länger als ein SCL, aber er lief und hat seinen Zweck erfüllt.


Für die Anlage XXZ schon, aber für die Anlage ZZY nicht mehr. 


> Und klar viele Programmierer der "neuen" Generation, verstehen diesen  Code bzw. Arbeitsweise nicht mehr bzw. wollen sich nicht einarbeiten (  wo sie vielleicht auch noch was lernen würden).


Was verstehst Du unter Einarbeitung ? Paar Tage oder Paar Wochen lang einen alten AWL Salat mit neuem Dressing aufmischen ? Wie erkläre ich das meinem Vertragspartner ? Die Inbetriebnahme ist leider geplatzt, weil ich mich in einen AWL Baustein einarbeiten musste ?

Du vergisst daß abgesehen von der grundsätzlichen Fähigkeit eines Programmierers zügig mit AWL umzugehen, auch der damit verbundene Aufwand, um ein Problem X zielführend zu lösen um den Faktor Y höher wie in einer Hochsprache ist. Und alle Änderungen sind auch noch 3-mal so aufwändig weil man im Voraus nicht weiß was und wie später geändert gehört.


----------



## vollmi (27 November 2015)

löschen aktualisieren hat einfach nochmal gesendet.


----------



## Ralle (27 November 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> @Ralle: Ich verstehe Deine Haltung noch nicht ganz. D.h. Du meinst, ein S5 Stil ist schon ganz ok so, damit kann man schließlich auch irgendwie eine Anlagenfunktionalität herstellen, und wenn man dazu keine Siemens Panels mehr bekommt, dann nehmen wir halt nen anderen Hersteller ? So meinst Du dat ?
> 
> Wegen Instanz-DBs - wieso sollten sie eine Fehlersuche erschweren, solange ich nicht auf die IDBs von extern UND intern gleichzeitig zugreife.
> 
> ...



Nein, ich meine alte Dinge sind nicht automatisch schlecht, nur weil sie alt sind und von "Alten" Leuten gemacht werden.
Ansonsten halte ich es wie blockmove und rn.
Ich schreibe auch keine Merkerschrittketten mehr, aber ich mache sicher auch noch "alte" Sachen.

PS: Zur Hochsprache: 

Ich hab schon soviele Leute erlebt, die mit Hochsprachen und SPS sowas von baden gegangen sind, Ing. und Dr. alles dabei. Da bin ich mal vorsichtig zu denken, mit Hochsprachen geht alles besser.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 November 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Zur Hochsprache:
> Ich hab schon soviele Leute erlebt, die mit Hochsprachen und SPS sowas von baden gegangen sind, Ing. und Dr. alles dabei. Da bin ich mal vorsichtig zu denken, mit Hochsprachen geht alles besser.


So denke ich ja nicht. Eine gute oder schlechte Programmiersprache schützt niemanden vor der Notwendigkeit, sein Gehirn anzuwenden. Es gibt Sachen die gehen gar nicht in hochsprachen, beispielsweise würde ich keinen Positionierantrieb aus nem SCL Baustein ansteuern. Hingegen, Reglerbausteine mit komplexeren mathematischen Umrechnungen und Kurveninterpolation in AWL zu machen, ist hirnkrank.


----------



## norustnotrust (27 November 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ein gutes Programm ist ein Programm, das seine Aufgabe erfüllt.


Das ist aber arg verkürzt dargestellt, der Zweck heiligt in dem Fall nicht alle Mittel.
Ein gutes Programm ist ein Programm das seine Aufgabe erfüllt UND

- robust ist UND
- verständlich, strukturiert und gut lesbar programmiert ist (für Programmierer/Instandhalter) UND
- sich determinsistisch und nachvollziehbar verhält (für den Bediener) UND
- wartbar und erweiterbar ist UND
- möglichst viel wiederverwendbaren bzw. wiederverwendeten (validierten und getesten) Code enthält UND
- zukunftssicher ist (im Sinne von das läuft nicht nur auch einer alten CPU XY) UND
- ausreichend dokumentiert ist
- u.v.m...

Und ich muß RN Recht geben. Ja, natürlich gibt es ein paar Dinge in TIA die noch nicht so rund sind. Aber ständig so zu tun als könnte man damit nicht arbeiten ist doch wirklich unseriös undUnsinn.

Alle die sich gegen TIA weigern tun das auch auf Kosten ihrer Kunden und möglicherweise auch auf Kosten ihrer Firma.


----------



## Rudi (27 November 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Dieter hat es recht gut beschrieben.
> Wir entwickeln Programme für die Kunden und nicht für unser Ego.
> Ein gutes Programm ist ein Programm, das seine Aufgabe erfüllt.
> bike


genau !
und es muß auch für den Kunden überschaubar und in der Fehlersuche einfach sein. Das zeichnet für mich gute Programmierer aus.


----------



## ebt'ler (27 November 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Um ein Beispiel zu nennen, ein Kollege der aushilfsweise für den Bereich gerarbeitet hat, hat sich mal nen Ast abgebrochen und mit dieser Vorgehensweise einen Baustein creiirt der in AWL etwa 20 Netzwerke zu je 30-50 Zeilen lang war. Da ich ihn so direkt nicht verwenden konnte und die Zeit mir nicht zur Verfügung stand, habe ich stattdessen einen eigenen FB in SCL geschrieben, das waren vielleicht 15-20 Zeilen und 45min Zeit die ich dafür aufgewandt habe. Der Zweck ist in etwa der gleiche.



Uff, da wäre ich vorsichtig. Mit "der Zweck ist in etwa der Gleiche" haben sich schon einige verspekuliert. 

Generell macht es immer wenig Sinn, neu in einen Bereich reinzuschauen und gleich alles schwarz zu malen. Manchmal gibt es tatsächlich gute Gründe an alt bewärtes festzuhalten. Aber generell sollte man schon auch den Zeitgeist verfolgen. Zu dieser Einsicht kann man aber selten eine Abteilung von außen zwingen.


----------



## Rudi (27 November 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Alle die sich gegen TIA weigern tun das auch auf Kosten ihrer Kunden und möglicherweise auch auf Kosten ihrer Firma.



Sehen das andere auch so ??
Ich zumindest mag TIA auch nicht, aber evtl. auch altersbedingt.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2015)

Rudi schrieb:


> Sehen das andere auch so ??
> Ich zumindest mag TIA auch nicht, aber evtl. auch altersbedingt.



Wenn du noch weiterhin OP393-II, OP37 oder MP370 setzt,
möchte ich deine Kunden sehen, wenn das Gerät mal das
Ende seiner Lebensdauer erreicht hat.

Es ist doch schon schwierig genug, auf ein gut gebrauchtes
Ersatzgerät mit ProTool die Software aufzuspielen, weil die
IT alle Windows XP Rechner ausgemustert hat. 

Wenn du allerdings ein Comfort Panel nutzt besteht zumindest
noch die Möglichkeit, den Betrieb weiter zu führen.


----------



## MSB (27 November 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> Ein gutes Programm ist ein Programm das seine Aufgabe erfüllt UND
> - robust ist UND
> - verständlich, strukturiert und gut lesbar programmiert ist (für Programmierer/Instandhalter) UND
> - sich determinsistisch und nachvollziehbar verhält (für den Bediener) UND
> ...


Also so gesehen, eigentlich fast ausschließlich Argumente für den S5-Stil.
Bei allen anderen Geschichten wie Struckturierung und SCL weiß man allerspätestens seit TIA eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr so wirklich was jetzt eigentlich warum passiert.

Im Sinne von läuft nicht nur auf einer alten:
Wenn man sich mal die jüngere Firmware-Katastrophen von Siemens so betrachtet ...


----------



## RONIN (27 November 2015)

norustnotrust schrieb:


> - zukunftssicher ist (im Sinne von das läuft nicht nur auch einer alten CPU XY) UND


 @Draco
In dem Sinne müssen deine Kollegen wahrscheinlich sowieso große Teile des Programms umkrempeln wenn Sie sicherstellen wollen
dass die bestehende Software auch auf ner 1500er zuverlässig läuft. Stichwort Zykluskontrollpunkt, Timer-Verhalten, usw.

 Gerade zum ersten Stichwort ist der S5-Stil  oder zumindest der S5-Stil der auf die S7-300 übertragen wurde (Merker hier, Merker da, vielfacher Zugriffe auf den selben Wert verstreut auf das ganze Programm), recht anfällig. Zumindest ist das was ich unter dem S5-Stil verstehe.
*Was auf einer 300 läuft, läuft noch lange nicht auf einer 1500.* Wäre also eine Gelegenheit zu neuen Ufern aufzubrechen....

  Wie MSB schon meinte hat die Aufzählung von norustnotrust nichts mit S5-Stil oder nicht, TIA oder nicht, zu tun.
Die Erfüllung dieser Liste hängt ausschließlich am erstellenden Programmierer, erreichen kann man das auf mehrere Wege. 
Auch mit dem von vielen "verteufelten" S5-Stil.

 Grundsätzlich hab ich schon sehr gute S5-Stil Programme gesehen. Perfekt kommentiert, durchgängige Bezeichnungssysteme (in den Kommentaren gab's das auch damals schon), sehr einfach verständlich auch für SPS-Einsteiger und auch damals schon klar moduliert.
  Hatte vor kurzen so eine Fremdanlage die war echt gut gemacht, auch ohne "neumodisches Zeug" hab ich mich schnell zurecht gefunden, auch wenn der AWL-Code halt stellenweise länger war und auch ein paar Schmiermerkerbereiche zum Einsatz kamen.

 Grundsätzlich hab ich nix gegen beide Varianten. Wenn ich mich bei Fremdcode schnell auskenne und im großen und ganzen zustimmen kann dass der Code schon so OK geht auch wenn ich es vielleicht anders gemacht hätte, dann ist das für mich guter Code.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (27 November 2015)

bitte löschen.


----------



## Ralle (27 November 2015)

Rudi schrieb:


> Sehen das andere auch so ??
> Ich zumindest mag TIA auch nicht, aber evtl. auch altersbedingt.



Ich arbeite gerade mit TIA und es ist einfach nur grausam. Ich denke mal meine persönliche Effizienz ist um den Faktor 4 zurückgegangen. Um jeden Mist muß man kämpfen, alles geht schleppend langsam. Es gibt auch gute Dinge, z.Bsp. dass man eine Struktur erweitern kann und allles weiterhin paßt. Aber das konnte Step7 V5 auch mit eine wenig mehr Arbeit. Nichts in TIA wiegt auch nur ansatzweise die Nachteil der absoluten Ineffizeinz auf. Es wird vielleicht mal, aber das kann noch ein paar Jahre dauern.

PS: Wer TIA einsetzt tut seinen Kunden viel Schlimmeres an, er bindet sie über Jahre an einen Haufen Müll, der sich alle paar Monate komplett ändert, inkl. Firmware und dem ganzen Mist. Wer will das???


----------



## norustnotrust (28 November 2015)

MSB schrieb:


> Also so gesehen, eigentlich fast ausschließlich Argumente für den S5-Stil.
> Bei allen anderen Geschichten wie Struckturierung und SCL weiß man allerspätestens seit TIA eigentlich überhaupt nicht mehr so wirklich was jetzt eigentlich warum passiert.



Das sind weder Argumente für den einen, noch für den anderen Stil. Ich wehre mich nur gegen die Aussage "das Programm ist gut wenn es funktioniert". Und ich denke nicht dass S5 Programme automatisch irgendeinen Part per se besser erfüllen.

Ich höre auch immer wieder mal dass jemand sagt "das war früher einfacher/besser/übersichtlicher" aber ich denke das ist auch eine verzerrte Wirklichkeit. Früher waren auch die Anwendungen viel einfacher. Man darf nicht vergessen dass die S5 Schützsteuerungen abgelöst hat und auch oft entsprechen einfach war. Ohne zig verschiedenen Betriebsmodi, Schnittstellen zu allen möglichen Systemen usw...


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (28 November 2015)

Industrie 4.0 und Schmiermerker - es kommt zusammen was zusammen gehört


----------



## Draco Malfoy (28 November 2015)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Industrie 4.0 und Schmiermerker - es kommt zusammen was zusammen gehört


... irgendein M477.4 der dann "Kommandosperre allgemein" oder so ähnlich heißt, an 25 verschiedenen Stellen gesetzt und an 126 anderen Stellen zurückgesetzt wird und in Wirklichkeit einen Wiederanlauf verhindern soll. 

Aber solange wir nur keine pöösen Multiinstanzen im Programm haben, is ja alles in Butter.


----------



## sps-concept (28 November 2015)

Hallo,

ich sag mal so. Entweder du bist so toll dass alle von dir Anlagen programmiert haben wollen egal wie oder du programmierst so wie es der Kunde gerne hat.

Du kannst zwar deine Art der Programmierung schmackhaft machen, aber wenn sich der Kunde nicht umstimmen lässt musst du es so machen wie er will - oder du trittst vom Auftrag zurück. Bist du ein Missionar der alle zu Hochsprachen bekehren will oder willst du damit deine Brötchen verdienen?

André


----------



## Draco Malfoy (28 November 2015)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich sag mal so. Entweder du bist so toll dass alle von dir Anlagen programmiert haben wollen egal wie oder du programmierst so wie es der Kunde gerne hat.
> Du kannst zwar deine Art der Programmierung schmackhaft machen, aber wenn sich der Kunde nicht umstimmen lässt musst du es so machen wie er will - oder du trittst vom Auftrag zurück. Bist du ein Missionar der alle zu Hochsprachen bekehren will oder willst du damit deine Brötchen verdienen?
> ...


Die Geschäftsbeziehungen zu einem Auftraggeber können durchaus um einiges vielschichtiger sein als "Friss-oder-Stirb" Situationen, sodaß man mit fundierten Argumenten und stetiger Arbeitsweise in der Regel weiterkommt. Wenn deine Auftraggeber mit Dir nach dem Prinzip "Fressen was auf den Tisch kommt" umgehen, dann tut es mir Leid für Deine geschäftliche Situation.


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn du noch weiterhin OP393-II, OP37 oder MP370 setzt,
> möchte ich deine Kunden sehen, wenn das Gerät mal das
> Ende seiner Lebensdauer erreicht hat.
> 
> ...



Hardware ist das eine, Software das andere Thema.
Ich muss zur Zeit sehr viel Retrofit (S5 -> S7, S7 -> S7) machen.
Hierbei merkt man sehr schnell was guter Stil ist.
Gerade beim Modernisieren der Visu zeigt es sich.
Ich hab uralte S5-Programme mit sauber beschrifteten DBs. Da ist selbst das Zusammensuchen der Funktionen mit ComText kein Thema.
Genauso gibt es aber auch tolle S7-Programme mit Multiinstanzen wo ich mir alles aus Protool mühsam zusammen glauben muss.
Im S5-Programm funktioniert der Querverweis, während ich beim S7-Programm mich mit Step7, Ultraedit und Excel durchfresse..
Deshalb schimpfe ich nicht mehr pauschal gegen den "S5-Stil".

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## RobiHerb (29 November 2015)

*Wechseln !*



Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> ... irgendein M477.4 der dann "Kommandosperre allgemein" oder so ähnlich heißt, an 25 verschiedenen Stellen gesetzt und an 126 anderen Stellen zurückgesetzt wird und in Wirklichkeit einen Wiederanlauf verhindern soll. ...



Eigentlich gibt es nur eine Lösung für Dich persönlich: Augen auf und sehen, wo es einen besseren Arbeitgeber gibt.

Firmen, die vom Management nicht begreifen, wohin die Zukunft geht, werden im Long Run nicht bestehen. Über kurz oder lang fallen sie technologisch hinten runter und Du mit dem Laden. Und dann bist Du älter und hast Deine besten Jahre verplempert und ggf. den Anschluss verloren.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 November 2015)

RobiHerb schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es nur eine Lösung für Dich persönlich: Augen auf und sehen, wo es einen besseren Arbeitgeber gibt.
> 
> Firmen, die vom Management nicht begreifen, wohin die Zukunft geht, werden im Long Run nicht bestehen. Über kurz oder lang fallen sie technologisch hinten runter und Du mit dem Laden. Und dann bist Du älter und hast Deine besten Jahre verplempert und ggf. den Anschluss verloren.


Zu dieser Erkenntnis komme ich mittlerweile langsam auch, muss ich sagen. Entweder ich erkenne bei den Entscheidungsfindern bald einen deutlichen Willen, etwas zu verändern oder bekomme für meine Aufgaben entsprechende Gestaltungsfreiräume, oder ich müsste diesen Laden als eine vorübergehende Zwischenstation betrachten. Die Frage ist, ob es woanders besser zugeht. Aber ich glaube nicht, daß sich allzu viele Firmen solche Zustände und Arbeitsweisen leisten können.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 November 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Zu dieser Erkenntnis komme ich mittlerweile langsam auch, muss ich sagen. Entweder ich erkenne bei den Entscheidungsfindern bald einen deutlichen Willen, etwas zu verändern oder bekomme für meine Aufgaben entsprechende Gestaltungsfreiräume, oder ich müsste diesen Laden als eine vorübergehende Zwischenstation betrachten. Die Frage ist, ob es woanders besser zugeht. Aber ich glaube nicht, daß sich allzu viele Firmen solche Zustände und Arbeitsweisen leisten können.



Achso. Es ist auch wiklich bei dein arbeitgeber. Hätte ich nicht so direkt verstanden.
Ja, dann wechseln...


----------



## Rudi (29 November 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Zu dieser Erkenntnis komme ich mittlerweile langsam auch, muss ich sagen. Entweder ich erkenne bei den Entscheidungsfindern bald einen deutlichen Willen, etwas zu verändern oder bekomme für meine Aufgaben entsprechende Gestaltungsfreiräume, oder ich müsste diesen Laden als eine vorübergehende Zwischenstation betrachten. Die Frage ist, ob es woanders besser zugeht. Aber ich glaube nicht, daß sich allzu viele Firmen solche Zustände und Arbeitsweisen leisten können.



Wenn Du so gut bist dann mache dich doch selbstständig, dann bist du dein eigener Chef.


----------



## UniMog (29 November 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Zu dieser Erkenntnis komme ich mittlerweile langsam auch, muss ich sagen. Entweder ich erkenne bei den Entscheidungsfindern bald einen deutlichen Willen, etwas zu verändern oder bekomme für meine Aufgaben entsprechende Gestaltungsfreiräume, oder ich müsste diesen Laden als eine vorübergehende Zwischenstation betrachten. Die Frage ist, ob es woanders besser zugeht. Aber ich glaube nicht, daß sich allzu viele Firmen solche Zustände und Arbeitsweisen leisten können.



Vor einem Jahr hier noch dumme Fragen gestellt und heute glauben alles besser zu können als die alten Hasen....  Selbstüberschätzung ist dein Problem.... aber keine Angst das legt sich im Alter
Um zu beurteilen ob die S5-Programme so schlecht sind wie ein Frischling sie darstellt müßte man mal ein S5-Programm von euch sehen.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 November 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Achso. Es ist auch wiklich bei dein arbeitgeber. Hätte ich nicht so direkt verstanden.
> Ja, dann wechseln...


Nein ich bin dort nicht angestellt. Aber es ist ein Auftraggeber mit langfristiger Bindung wo man nicht mal eben schnell für 2 Wochen gebucht wird um irgendwas zu fixen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2015)

Ab hier darf es etwas entschärft mit Programmierstrategien weiter gehen.

Ich bitte um etwas mehr Sachlichkeit.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 November 2015)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ab hier darf es etwas entschärft mit Programmierstrategien weiter gehen.
> Ich bitte um etwas mehr Sachlichkeit.



Die Moderation möchte dann bitte auch den letzten unsachlichen Beitrag #40 ebenfalls löschen


----------



## Rudi (29 November 2015)

Was ist daran so unsachlich oder schlimm ? (Beitrag #40)


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 November 2015)

Rudi schrieb:


> Was ist daran so unsachlich oder schlimm ? (Beitrag #40)


Nochmals, die Frischlinge die es dem Beitragenden geträumt hat, gab es beim selbigen aufm Kindergeburtstag, sonst nirgendswo
Es ist eine unsägliche Diskussionskultur das ist schlimm


----------



## bike (29 November 2015)

Draco Malfoy schrieb:


> Nochmals, die Frischlinge die es dem  Beitragenden geträumt hat, gab es beim selbigen aufm Kindergeburtstag,  sonst nirgendswo
> Es ist eine unsägliche Diskussionskultur das ist schlimm



Ein jeder kehre vor seiner Tür, dann wird es sauber im Quartier.
Und ist es Kultur, wenn man unliebsame Beiträge löschen lassen will?
Das gibt mir zu denken.

Junge, sein versichert du hast das Programmieren nicht erfunden und es  gibt hier sehr viele Kollegen an deren Können du nicht einmal  ranschuppern kannst.
Was ist so schlecht, wenn Merker verwendet werden? 
Warum soll man in einem Konzern einen Standard nicht so lange wie möglich erhalten?
Nur weil ich gerade einen geistigen Erguss habe, müssen dann unsere Techniker weltweit auf meine Denke umprogrammiert werden?
Nein.

Und wenn ich mich an deine oft sehr trivialen Fragen in den letzten Jahren so erinnere...
Und jetzt willst du die Welt verbessern? 
Muss nicht sein, die Welt ist gut genug, auch ohne deine Vorschläge.


bike


----------



## Draco Malfoy (29 November 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Ein jeder kehre vor seiner Tür, dann wird es sauber im Quartier.
> Und ist es Kultur, wenn man unliebsame Beiträge löschen lassen will?
> Das gibt mir zu denken.


1. Entweder man löscht gleich den gesamten Misthaufen um Ordnung wiederherzustellen, oder man braucht mit dem Löschen erst gar nicht anzufangen


> Junge, sein versichert


Ich bin nicht dein Junge, Mädel. Hat Dir Mama nicht beigebracht, daß man mit fremden Leuten höflich reden sollte ?


> du hast das Programmieren nicht erfunden und es   gibt hier sehr viele Kollegen an deren Können du nicht einmal   ranschuppern kannst.


Du hast also offensichtlich bereits fundierte Erkenntnisse über mein Können gesammelt ?


> Was ist so schlecht, wenn Merker verwendet werden?
> Warum soll man in einem Konzern einen Standard nicht so lange wie möglich erhalten?


Das steht erst mal völlig außer Frage solange Du nicht gelernt hast dich angemessen mit deinen Nächsten zu unterhalten. Letzte Kneipenschlägerei ist wohl nicht zu deinen Gunsten ausgegangen ?


----------



## Blockmove (29 November 2015)

Jetzt wird es Zeit, dass dieser Thread versenkt wird.


----------



## UniMog (29 November 2015)

Finde ich auch.... Draco ist zu gut für uns....


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es Zeit, dass dieser Thread versenkt wird.


Also, wegen mir hätte das auch Zeit bis morgen  .


----------



## UniMog (29 November 2015)

Der reinblütige, weißblonde, hochnäsige _*Draco Malfoy*_ ist Harrys Erzfeind unter den Hogwarts-Schülern seiner Jahrgangsstufe

Passt irgendwie.....http://de.harry-potter.wikia.com/wiki/Draco_Malfoy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2015)

Es ist doch immer wieder lehrreich, wenn sich die alten 
Hasen und die jungen Wilden auseinandersetzen. Die
Wahrheit liegt wie so oft irgendwo in der Mitte.

@draco

Manchmal ist es zwar schwer, zugegeben, aber es ist
am Besten, wenn Du die persönlichen Angriffe einfach
ausblendest und gar nicht darauf reagierst. Auch wenn
sich zwei "Kritiker" gegenseitig hochschaukeln, einfach
machen lassen, das schwingt wieder aus.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (29 November 2015)

Im allgemeinen,
Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen das junge Leuten nicht mehr im "S5" Still schaffen wollen.
Ich würde es selbst auch nicht als feste Arbeitsstelle haben wollen. 
Im Betrieb von Beitrag #2 hab ich auch über das Thema gesprochen und hab gesehen das unter andere aus dem Grund junge Leute mit Ambitionen da wieder gegangen sind. (Ich komm da im Betrieb immer wieder).
Mann sollte trotzdem aus dem Still lernen.

Macht in Príncipe das FUP nicht genau das gleiche mit "Schmiermerker" aber mit als unterschied das es dann Lokalvariabelen sind.
(Zu sehen bei FUP-AWL Umschaltung)

Bram


----------



## Ralle (29 November 2015)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Macht in Príncipe das FUP nicht genau das gleiche mit "Schmiermerker" aber mit als unterschied das es dann Lokalvariabelen sind.
> (Zu sehen bei FUP-AWL Umschaltung)
> 
> Bram



Da hast du durchaus Recht, aber nur fast. ;-) Die ach so tolle 1500-er kann AWL-FUP-Umschaltung gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Blockmove (29 November 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> Da hast du durchaus Recht, aber nur fast. ;-) Die ach so tolle 1500-er kann AWL-FUP-Umschaltung gar nicht mehr.



Aber dafür sind jetzt in FUP nahezu alle Word-Befehle und Rechenoperationen drin.
Ist meines Erachtens sehr sehr sinnvoll
Wenn man sowas nutzt, dann ist das auch nicht besser als der hier angeprangerte S5-Stil.
Persönlich hatte ich auf eine Gemischtprogrammierung mit SCL und KOP/FUP-Netzwerken gehofft ...

Letztlich braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Konkurrenz 2stellig jedes Jahr wächst.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Ralle (29 November 2015)

@blockmove

Ich schalte gerne von FUP nach AWL um, wenn ich etwas suche oder per "Hand" umverdrahte. Da kommt man schnell einfach und ohne Maus zum gewünschten Ergebnis. 
Das eigentlich Wichtige ist, dass man Logikbausteine vor dem migrieren unbedingt auf KOP/FUP umschalten sollte. Die kann man ja durchaus wiederverwenden, aber eben leider später nicht mehr umschalten. Wenn man im TIA eine 300-er hat, kann man umschalten, wenn auch unter Verlust der AWL-Kommentare. Unverständlich also, warum das bei der 1500-er nicht gehen soll. Insgesamt eine große Unfreundlichkeit den, mit Dracos Worten, "ALTEN" gegenüber, denn so manche Angewohnheit gehört vielleicht über Bord geworfen, aber warum gleich alles? Möchte mal wissen, was die TIA-Entwickler sagen würden, wenn die gesamte deutsche Autoindustrie ab morgen ein neues Fahrkonzept durchdrücken würde, was jeden Autofahrer wieder in die Fahrschule zwingt, weil er die neuen PKW nicht mehr bedienen kann.

PS: Ja gemischte Bausteine, AWL, FUP gibt es ja, SCL, FUP hätte ich auch genial gefunden. Aber ich denke, dann wäre TIA noch träger.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 November 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> @blockmove
> 
> Ich schalte gerne von FUP nach AWL um, wenn ich etwas suche oder per "Hand" umverdrahte. Da kommt man schnell einfach und ohne Maus zum gewünschten Ergebnis.
> Das eigentlich wichtige ist, dass man Logikbausteine vor dem migrieren unbedingt auf KOP/FUP umschalten sollte. Die kann man ja durchaus wiederverwenden, aber eben leider später nicht mehr umschalten. Wenn man im TIA eine 300-er hat, kann man umschalten, wenn auch unter Verlust der AWL-Kommentare. Unverständlich also, warum das bei der 1500-er nicht gehen soll. Insgesamt eine große Unfreundlichkeit den, mit Discos Worten, "ALTEN" gegenüber, denn so manche Angewohnheit gehöhrt vielleicht über Bord geworfen, aber warum gleich alles? Möchte mal wissen, was die TIA-Entwickler sagen würden, wenn die gesamte deutsche Autoindustrie ab morgen ein neues Fahrkonzept durchdrücken würde, was jeden Autofahrer wieder in die Fahrschule zwingt, weil er die neuen PKW nicht mehr bedienen kann.
> ...



Ja man könnte meinen das Siemens das Lenkrad für alle Deutschen Autos,
von Links nach Rechts geschraubt hat, aber Gas, Bremse und Kupplung auf
der rechten Seite belassen hat. Könnte daran liegen das für die Pedale ein
Deutscher und für das Lenkrad ein Englischer Endwickler zuständig war.

Ich warte jetzt einfach auf V14, dann wird alles in der Mitte sitzen.


----------



## vollmi (29 November 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> @blockmove
> 
> Ich schalte gerne von FUP nach AWL um, wenn ich etwas suche oder per "Hand" umverdrahte. Da kommt man schnell einfach und ohne Maus zum gewünschten Ergebnis.



Nunja, das kommt drauf an wie FUP sich von AWL unterscheidet. Bei Step7 war FUP ja nur ne andere darstellung von AWL mit ein paar bildbefehlen für die Darstellung. Wenn FUP aber so wird wie bei anderen Herstellern. z.B. wie SAIA. Da ist FUP wirklich grossartig. man kann also von den einzelnen Anweisungen Linien durch den Halben Plan vor zurück im Zickzack ziehen wie man lustig ist. Und am Schluss wird alles Maschinennah compiliert.
Da erwarte ich eigentlich nicht dass mir das auch als AWL dargestellt wird da eh keiner mehr Durchblicken würde.
Es erwartet ja auch keiner das SCL und AWL umschaltbar sind. Wie auch?

mfG René


----------



## MasterOhh (30 November 2015)

Ich bin echt mal gespannt wann bei mir der Altersstarrsinn einsetzt und ob man das selber noch mitbekommt. Hoffe das hat bei mir noch 1-2 Jahrzehnte Zeit....

Es gibt gute Gründe an Altbewährtem festzuhalten. Wenn diese Gründe aber zu über 50% "Ham wa immer so jemacht!", "Diesen neumodischen Kram braucht eh keiner!", "Kein Bock noch was Neues zu lernen" heißen, wirds blöde.

Gerade wenn eine Firma bemüht ist neue Leute zu bekommen, wird es kritisch wenn die alteingesessene Belegschaft gleich signalisiert, dass sie nicht daran interessiert ist sich auch nur einen µ geistig vom Gewohnten weg zu bewegen. 
Es geht nicht darum gleich alles komplett über Bord zu werfen, was man die letzten Jahre erarbeitet hat. Aber stur und krampfhaft an allen alten Zöpfen festhalten bringt auch keinen weiter. 

Draco ist mit seiner Erfahrung da nicht alleine. Wir hatten in den letzten Jahren mit 2 Firmen zu tun gehabt, in denen es richtig Krach zwischen den "alten Hasen" und den "jungen Wilden" gab. Und das hatte nichts mit der Beibehaltung erprobter Methoden zu tun, sondern mit dem puren Unwillen sich auch mit 25 Jahren Berufserfahrung noch ein wenig weiter zu entwickeln.


----------



## Blockmove (30 November 2015)

Ich habe die gleiche Ansicht wie Bike: "Wir schreiben die Software nicht für uns".
Viele Dinge wie Multiinstanzen, Instanzzugriffe und voll parametrisierte Bausteine sind gut für uns Programmierer.
Als Instandhalter sieht es wieder anders aus. Da die Entwicklungsumgebung (Classic oder TIA) keinen intelligenten Querverweis hat, sitzt man dann mit Zettel und Bleistift da und verfolgt Signale über x Bausteine hinweg.
Würde Siemens hier mehr Intelligenz in die Umgebung stecken dann würden vielleicht weniger " alte Hasen" meckern.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vollmi (30 November 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Viele Dinge wie Multiinstanzen, Instanzzugriffe und voll parametrisierte Bausteine sind gut für uns Programmierer.



Das stimmt schon. Wobei gute Multiinstanzen und voll parametrisierbare Bausteine machen es auch einfach dem Kunden nur das Grundgerüst zu liefern wo er die Bausteine dann meinetwegen in FUP zusammenklicken kann und es funktioniert.

Da machen dann die 200 gleichen Netzwerke wo nur die Merker ersetzt wurden keinen sinn, auch wenn man da super Querverweise hat.



> Als Instandhalter sieht es wieder anders aus. Da die Entwicklungsumgebung (Classic oder TIA) keinen intelligenten Querverweis hat, sitzt man dann mit Zettel und Bleistift da und verfolgt Signale über x Bausteine hinweg.
> Würde Siemens hier mehr Intelligenz in die Umgebung stecken dann würden vielleicht weniger " alte Hasen" meckern.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Was für einen Grund könnte es für den Instandhalter geben ein Signal über mehrere Bausteine hinweg zu verfolgen?
Wenn die Software funktioniert hat, wird sie das ja immer tun. Was sich verändern kann wäre ja nur die Hardware. Also Geber ausgefallen, Kabelbruch etc. und das kann ja der Instandhalter direkt bei der Peripherieübergabe erkennen.

mfG René


----------



## Rudi (30 November 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht. Was für einen Grund könnte es für den Instandhalter geben ein Signal über mehrere Bausteine hinweg zu verfolgen?
> Wenn die Software funktioniert hat, wird sie das ja immer tun. Was sich verändern kann wäre ja nur die Hardware. Also Geber ausgefallen, Kabelbruch etc. und das kann ja der Instandhalter direkt bei der Peripherieübergabe erkennen.
> mfG René



Das zeigt das Du evtl. noch nicht in der Instandhaltung tätig warst. Diese Behauptung kann ich so nicht bestätigen.


----------



## PinkPanther32 (30 November 2015)

Also mal ganz ehrlich. 
entweder man kann dem Kunden gut und begründet darlegen warum die "eigene/bessere) Programmierung wirklich besser ist, oder der Kunde ist starrsinnig und besteht auf seinem Standard. 
es gibt Kunden die auf ihre Standards beharren und da bringt auch nichts zu diskutieren. die wollen es einfach nicht anders haben und da bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig als die Kundenwünsche so umzusetzen oder du bist raus. Der Kunde ist König und bezahlt uns /unsere Firma. Und wenn der Kunde vergoldete Scheiße haben will und darauf besteht. Dann kriegt er sie halt.
Wir können Vorschläge, wo wir der der Meinung sind das würde vieles verbessern. Ob der Kunde sie dann haben möchte steht auf einem anderen Blatt Papier
Also so sehe ich das.


----------



## Ralle (30 November 2015)

Es sind ja auch 2 verschiedene Dinge die da reinspielen.

1. Draco

Die Kollegen wollen auch im Step7 nichts Neues anpacken und er würde aber gerne. Das ist für ihn nicht einfach, aber da gilt es dann Überfzeugungsarbeit zu leisten oder eben rechtzeitig den Abspung zu bekommen.

2. Ich z.B.

Ich muß mit TIA arbeiten, aber kann vom reinen Handling, der Bedienbarkeit und Umsetzung dieser Software eigentlich keine Verbesserung, sondern nur Verschlechterung feststellen. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel!) Da frage ich mich dann, was das denn nur soll. 

PS: Dieser Unfug mit optimierten und nicht optimierten DB, das gehört nicht in den Aufgabenbereich von uns Anlageprogrammierern. Das sollte der Compiler vernünfitg lösen. Die Auslagerung an uns, zeugt zwar von einer Idee, aber leider auch von einer miserablen Umsetzung.


----------



## bike (30 November 2015)

vollmi schrieb:


> Wenn die Software funktioniert hat, wird sie das ja immer tun.



Wie war die Statistik über Programme?
Ein Programm mit mehr als 10 Zeilen ist nicht mehr zu 100% fehlerfrei.

Wer von uns kann garantieren, dass alle möglichen und unmöglichen Möglichkeiten einer Funktion abgefangen werden?
Und wer einmal am Freitag in der Nacht eine stehende Maschine oder Anlage hat, der freut sich wenn die Programmiersoftware hilft, den Fehler zu finden.  


bike


----------



## vollmi (30 November 2015)

bike schrieb:


> Wie war die Statistik über Programme?
> Ein Programm mit mehr als 10 Zeilen ist nicht mehr zu 100% fehlerfrei.



Natürlich. Ich habe keinerlei Erfahrung wie das in der Fertigungstechnik ist. Darum ja meine Frage was bei euch der Instandhalter im Programm macht.
In meiner Szene haben die Instandhalter nichtmal ein PG. Die sind nur für die Elektrotechnik da. Sollte da wirklich ein Fehler in der Software auftauchen, dann muss das einer von Uns korrigieren, wir tragen ja auch die Verantwortung dafür.



> Wer von uns kann garantieren, dass alle möglichen und unmöglichen Möglichkeiten einer Funktion abgefangen werden?
> Und wer einmal am Freitag in der Nacht eine stehende Maschine oder Anlage hat, der freut sich wenn die Programmiersoftware hilft, den Fehler zu finden.



Ich versuch das auch so zu konzipieren. Aber es gibt halt manchmal auch Fehler die man nicht vorhergesehen hat.
Aber je Allgemeiner ein Baustein gehalten wird je mehr Funktionen er abdeckt, in umso mehr Anlagen kann man ihn übernehmen umso Perfekter wird der Baustein auch und dann sollte erst recht kein Instandhalter mehr da reinsehen müssen.

mfG René


----------



## Tigerente1974 (2 Dezember 2015)

Ein gutes Programm bleibt ein gutes Programm. Egal welcher Stil darin steckt.

Ich quäle mich schon, wenn ich die alte Brotkiste raushole um mit Step5 zu arbeiten. Schon bei einfachen Dingen wie multiplizieren oder dividieren hat man gesonderte Bausteine benötigt.
Das finde ich in Step7-Zeiten deutlich einfacher.
Vor allem was die Maschinenbauerseite betrifft, sind durch den Einsatz von Strukturen, Multi-Instanzen sowie SCL einige Möglichkeiten entstanden, den Code beim Programmieren zu vereinfachen.
Das verkürzt den Projektierungsaufwand und bringt damit Zeit. Und Zeit ist bekanntlich Geld.
Man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass die Lesbarkeit z.B. durch indirekte Adressierungen etwas schlechter werden kann. Aber wie auch schon zu S5-Zeiten gilt natürlich auch heute noch, dass ein Programm gut strukturiert und kommentiert sein sollte.
Ich glaube eher, dass die "neuen" Möglichkeiten vor allem deswegen eher als Fluch denn als Segen empfunden werden, weil Sie die anderen Anwender in schlecht geschriebenen Programmen an den Rand des Wahnsinns treiben können.

Trotzdem möchte ich auch lieber in meinem klimatisierten Golf mit Spurhalteassistent fahren, anstatt immer noch in den Käfer zu steigen, weil ewig Gestrige sich an das klammern was eben schon lange für gut empfunden wurde und keine Veränderung braucht.


----------

